# FINALLY got my baby boy back :D LOTS OF PICS



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So Jasper is my current buck, he was born in march and was a bottle baby. He wasnt really showing interest in my girls, and when he finally did, he was not tall enough lol.

My friend REALLY needed a buck, and since I didnt need him right away I let her borrow him, this was in september, good thing I let him leave, cause right after he left my babies got sick!  

Well he was gone for 2 MONTHS!! I was so sad, I missed him, but I wasnt planning on breeding anyone right away anyway because I knew he wasnt interested..... :sigh: Hes my baby boy though,im really attached to him, so I was starting to really miss him

So last week my friend called and let me know she could bring him back :leap: I WAS SOOOO EXCITED!! hlala: 

He came back on Saturday, and he looks completely different!! :shocked: :shocked: 

He is way bigger, hes super hairy!! And....HE SMELLS!!! :slapfloor: 

I was super happy though! He looks like a man now, and RIGHT after I let him in the doe pen, he bred 2 of my girls who just so happened to be in heat!

I just HAD to tell someone about this lol....No one else understands!!!

I will take some pics so everyone can see how manly he looks! BABIES in 5 months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

That is super......................... :leap: ..... glad you got him back ....congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

His pic is my pic on here....Hes sooooo cute! I love him! He went from that buckskin to a silverish buckskin, but I still love him!

I paid ALOT for him....and he was worth it, right after I got him, his dam finished in AGS.....so now her baby prices are way up, good thing I snatched him UP

I cant wait to see his babies! Now, if only I could go and take some pics of him, but he follows me everywhere and I run from him, he thinks its a game so he chases after he hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Aww..... :wink:

heHe....I have the same problem with my bucks ...they want attention and I have a difficult time taking pics.... I usually put them ...in my bigger field I have.... for them... that they can see my Does....but not touch them .....they forget about me for a while and flirt with the girls.... hlala: that is when.... I snap pictures and lots of them...thank God... for the digital camera....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Congrats on getting him back and getting the girls bred! He sounds really sweet  You might have to be a stalker and hide in the bushes with your camera LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Luckily he is more interested in his women than me lol. But if I start walking around he comes chasing after me, wondering what im doing....Little DORK

Hes one happy boy right now, he has all these girls and no idea what to do lol.

I tried hiding in the shelter, but everyone follows me and then scream when they find me lol....They are snitches!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Can't be sneaky around goats ....they are on to you....I can't walk outside my back door ....without at least one Doe watching from way across the field.....I swear they are watching in shifts.... then here they all come....begging for something....LOL :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

BAHAHAHAHAHA OMG

Watching in shifts!! Thats totally true! Mine do that....They will always make sure one goat is looking...and if they see me the alarm goes off!

Jasper has been on duty since he came home....I think hes still a little confused where he is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Yep..too funny....LOL :hi5: :ROFL: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

see I told you he would be up for the job 

glad you have your boy back


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

I know....I should of just listened to you and waited....

I cant wait to see his first babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my baby boy back *

Here are some photos of my man from about 3 months ago, How do you think he looks?

Also a couple girls got in the pics lol
















































Trying to see what my moms doing LOL









Porsches like ummm NO way little man haha









LILLY









Callie....every pic I have of her she has a PILE in her mouth LOL









Heres the farm, caught a sunset that night


----------

